# I did it! ( 3rd time is the charm, keep forgetting to add attachments!)



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay made this hat to match the scarf I posted a while back. Don't know if I will ever make another one! But I did it once!!! I tried to make photos of the process....not sure I can explain it for someone else to understand. Ya know the pea brain does not always want to communicate with the outside world!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! It's a great set..


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow you sure did it. Great hat and scarf set. I like the hat. Is there a pattern for it. No pea brains around here. Yours I'm sure if stock full of ideas and info.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Wow you sure did it. Great hat and scarf set. I like the hat. Is there a pattern for it. No pea brains around here. Yours I'm sure if stock full of ideas and info.


Well....I sort a did it a weird way. I warped the loom like a beading loom...continuous loop of yarn for each color. After I had woven about an inch of fabric, I pulled the warp threads up so I had just enough to make a stitch on my knitting needle. This was after I ran a piece of yarn through all the way across to hold the stitches (warp ends). Then I pulled them snug against a knitting needle. Just a few are attached. I took pictures of most of the process, just have not down loaded them and tried to write out what I did. Just finished it today. There are some things I would change, if I decide to do another... the ribbing is knitted with the actual warp threads, the band is not attached separately. Weird, huh? LOTS of extra work!! I think it turned out okay. Thanks for lookin.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that looks fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful! I love it!. How did you make the i-cord topper for the hat it looks braided? Are there instruction floating around the internet? I been looking for something different for the top of a hat I knitted with one of my hanspuns.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Wonderful! I love it!. How did you make the i-cord topper for the hat it looks braided? Are there instruction floating around the internet? I been looking for something different for the top of a hat I knitted with one of my hanspuns.


Thanks,
That is my own concoction. I just made a long I cord, and placed 6 pins through the hat while it was on my Styrofoam head....wrapped the I cord around the pins in a criss cross "flower" pattern and wove the I cord through it until it was the size I wanted. That is one of the steps I forgot to take pictures of! sorry. Have you searched for Celtic knots? Maybe there is one out there that you will like.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great hat and kudos for being so inventive.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful set.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

You are a very talented lady.I love it , the color choice and weaving. How clever to incorporate the knitting. Fabulous


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Thanks,
> That is my own concoction. I just made a long I cord, and placed 6 pins through the hat while it was on my Styrofoam head....wrapped the I cord around the pins in a criss cross "flower" pattern and wove the I cord through it until it was the size I wanted. That is one of the steps I forgot to take pictures of! sorry. Have you searched for Celtic knots? Maybe there is one out there that you will like.


Thanks! Sounds like a pattern to me. ????


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

OMGosh! Love your ensemble :sm24:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Very WELL done! I love this set.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

If you did what I think you did, that is Brilliant!!!
Thinking outside of the box for sure. Wow.

Thanks for sharing your creative mind!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Fabulous! Love everything about it!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

What a nice set, love the hat!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful set and you really are creative. Enjoy all the compliments that are heading your way.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow.so fantastic.wow.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all. The hat was a little tedious, so I don't know if I will do another anytime soon. maybe next year! in a different color...with a few tweaks.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW - your set is gorgeous. I am intrigued by how you constructed the hat, no sure I understand completely, but intrigued. :sm02: That topknot is great!


----------

